
A brief tour of differential privacy [pdf] - zuhayeer
https://www.cs.cmu.edu/~avrim/Randalgs11/lectures/lect0420.pdf
======
grubb
Differential Privacy is definitely an intriguing security concept. However,
another recent interesting negative is that there may be a smaller performance
gap between Differential Privacy and the stronger security notion of
Obliviousness
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oblivious_data_structure](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oblivious_data_structure))
than previously thought.

Specifically, it was recently shown that the fastest implementations of ORAM
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oblivious_RAM](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oblivious_RAM))
are actually in line with the lower bounds of theoretical Differentially
Private RAM performance - meaning you gain zero performance advantage by using
a weaker security model. Of course, it's unclear if this is true for other
data structures and usages, but ORAM is a non-insignificant research area.

See [https://eprint.iacr.org/2018/1051](https://eprint.iacr.org/2018/1051) for
more details.

~~~
Ar-Curunir
Differential privacy is almost entirely unrelated to obliviousness; the
context of the paper you're talking about is "hiding access patterns", and
yes, in that case relaxing to differential privacy doesn't buy you any
efficiency benefits.

However, DP is useful for much more than hiding access patterns, and was
originally developed for hiding information in statistical analyses;
obliviousness cannot help you in those use cases

------
andrerm
Differential Privacy is not new. It's better than nothing but it dies NOT fix
PII leaking to third party and for first party it's a matter of trust

